# SF Opportunity



## JROD910 (Apr 21, 2018)

My name is Jarrod. 
I am 25 years old. I swear into the Army April 24Th and leave for boot camp May 7th. I have reserved a MOS of 25Q (plan C). With (plan B) 25B being another choice. I have chosen these jobs because technology interests me and also at 50 years old it won’t affect me physically. 
What has been on my mind currently is Special Operations. I have the opportunity to change my MOS before I swear in. I want to make the most out of this opportunity. 
I don’t what to have regrets later in life because I didn’t step out on faith and do what my gut was telling me to do. I just find this decision to be a turning point in my life and would love any feed back regarding this decision. I humbly ask for guidance. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 22, 2018)

Do your initial enlistment, learn the Army, figure out if you want to do SOF, prepare for it, then re-enlist for a SOF MOS.  You will bring a skill with you into your new MOS. 

Just an idea and an option.


----------



## JROD910 (Apr 22, 2018)

Yes. I do agree. Thank you.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 22, 2018)

Do you want to specifically do "SF" or generic "SOF?"  Those are two very different things.

Depending on what flavor of 25-series MOS you end up going with, you might not even need to reclass if you want SOF.  One of the great things about a combat support MOS like signal or intel is that every SOF unit (even SF) needs you.


----------



## JROD910 (Apr 22, 2018)

I’d like to specifically go for Special Forces. 

And that’s also why I’ve chosen a 25 series. I feel like either way I can’t go wrong. I at least have a foundation set for myself. 

I just struggle with the decision of go directly into 18x or go 25Q. Get a foundation there. Get a understanding of the military life style. Then achieve the SF program.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 22, 2018)

You're 50 years old and just now enlisting for the first time?


----------



## JROD910 (Apr 22, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> You're 50 years old and just now enlisting for the first time?


No sir. I am 25 years old. 
I mentioned 50 because I’m trying to set my self up for my future. I know that I won’t physically be able to do the same things I can do now, at age 50.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 22, 2018)

Got it. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## AWP (Apr 22, 2018)

25Q is a garbage MOS. Take the 25B.


----------



## JROD910 (Apr 22, 2018)

AWP said:


> 25Q is a garbage MOS. Take the 25B.


Thank you.


----------



## AWP (Apr 22, 2018)

JROD910 said:


> Thank you.



I’ll elaborate on my point later tonight, but I think @racing_kitty was a Q....one of those MSE MOS’.


----------



## JROD910 (Apr 22, 2018)

Sounds great. Talk to you then.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 22, 2018)

JROD910 said:


> I’d like to specifically go for Special Forces.
> 
> And that’s also why I’ve chosen a 25 series. I feel like either way I can’t go wrong. I at least have a foundation set for myself.
> 
> I just struggle with the decision of go directly into 18x or go 25Q. Get a foundation there. Get a understanding of the military life style. Then achieve the SF program.



If I was doing this all over again, I'd join as a 25U.

Whatever you chose, your steps should be simple:
Get a clearance
Go to Jump School,
Go to RANGER school
Make E-5
Learn and experience the Army.  
Become a great leader
Pick your 25B's brains on networking

Then join SF

Good luck!!!!


----------



## JROD910 (Apr 22, 2018)

Great plan. Thank you.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 22, 2018)

As a former 25Q, I agree with @AWP in his assessment of my first MOS. I didn’t do much of shit worth speaking of when it came to Q work. Go 25B or 25S, then look at going SF. That way, when you eventually ETS, with or without a tab, you’re set for employment.


----------



## MrCatch22 (Apr 22, 2018)

In adding to what others have said, take a little time, track down some 25-series folk, and ask them about current promotion potential. I know some of the CMF 25 gigs have stayed maxed out on points for years on end (that means that you can't advance to either/or E-5/E-6). Additionally, Army's being more restrictive on reclassing nowadays. Where this affects you a little more than most is that those who come in in their mid-20s or later seem to fast track if they aren't dirtbags.


----------



## AWP (Apr 22, 2018)

JROD910 said:


> Sounds great. Talk to you then.



All of the deployed 25Q's in Afghanistan I worked around never, EVER did their jobs; they hated the Army. Their equipment is tactical, "invade a country" type of stuff, so think about the options for doing that job. 25B's? Skills you can use on the outside and deployed or not, they are employed. EVERY SOF unit has 25B's so even if you don't make a run at SF, you can remain in SOF but in a support role. 25Q? Not so much. 25Q's have a niche mission using equipment only found in the Army. 25B, 25U, 25C, 25S...maybe one or two others, all have a role as a SOF support soldier. Any of those with an Airborne contract however will NOT guarantee you a shot at a SOF unit. I think the only "entry level", guaranteed support role is in the Ranger Regiment. Can you go to the 160th or an SF Group right from AIT? Sure, but "dem odds doe" if you know what I mean.

Pay your money, take your chances.

Good luck.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jun 3, 2018)

I recommend you read the Alchemist. It might help you think about the things you have laid out ahead of you.

Edit:
You seem to be torn between a few different decisions. This book helped give me clarity in my thought process in regard to which way I wanted to go in my career. Short read too.


----------

